

Strategies, tools and tactice for mobile growth - ishadua
https://growthhackers.com/slides/mobile-growth-best-strategies-tools-tactics/?utm_content=buffer94c59&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
amarjeet
The slides have summarized key pointers nicely. Kind of reminds the focus on
the initial steps while launching a mobile product.

